# nice cheap wine racks!



## cindy

have you guys seen these? I ordered one it has great reviews and the price is right 129.00 with the super saver shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Class...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## RCGoodin

*Great buy*

Thanks for the tip. I just ordered one.


----------



## cindy

great! I'm glad you got one..


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, many of us have those. I have 3 of them myself. Best bang for the buck wine rack out there. Also available via samsclub.com. Nice to see they are available at my favorite place to shop as well!


----------



## BobF

I have two ... you'll love 'em!


----------



## cindy

I was looking at Sams club racks but the shipping was over 50 bucks
so I decided to keep looking. glad I did.


----------



## ibglowin

Free ship if you are Amazon prime!


----------



## cindy

ibglowin said:


> Free ship if you are Amazon prime!



Hmm I dont have an Amazon prime membership but it was still free shipping wonder why? I also ordered 2 new carboys and a Liebfraumilch kit this morning and it was a total of 108.00 shipping was only 6 or so and that was on the carboys only..must be my lucky day


----------



## Runningwolf

I also have three of those outside of my wine cellar for the extras that won't fit in it.


----------



## Neviawen

That would be perfect for the small space I have to store wine since the description says it can break down into (2) smaller units that you can sit side by side. My wine storage area is only 40" wide, 40" tall, and 60" deep. (It's a crawl space closet underneath a half staircase.) Thanks for the share!


----------



## shoebiedoo

ibglowin said:


> Free ship if you are Amazon prime!



Did I read it wrong? I saw free shipping with "super saving" shipping. I always thought that was just "same Month, you'll get it when ever" shipping.


----------



## cindy

I ordered mine today and estimated delivery is the June 21-23, I have no prime membership. when I ordered it just gave me the option to pick super saver free shipping. it was good deal! so I ordered.


----------



## shoebiedoo

AND You'll get it this month


----------



## cindy

sorry I dont understand?


----------



## BobF

I have saved literally $$Hundreds using "Super Saver" shipping. I'm never in enough of a hurry for anything I order online to be willing to pay outrageous shipping charges.

I'll spend half a day and burn $100 worth of diesel to save $50 shipping!!!!


----------



## RCGoodin

*Great wine racks*



cindy said:


> great! I'm glad you got one..


 
Thanks again, I just ordered my second one. Now I have to order some more kits and get fermenting......Oh boy, it never quits..........


----------



## tfries

These racks fit our needs nicely. We just ordered 4 of them from Amazon for our newly built cellar. The free shipping saved us $161


----------



## Rocky

I was looking at Sam's website just now and these racks are no longer listed there. I was curious because I have four that I bought from Sam's and the price was _$88 each plus shipping_. I ordered two at a time and the total for two with shipping was about $215. So, when someone says "free shipping" they really mean "shipping included." There is no _free lunch_.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like they're back in stock on Amazon.


----------



## cindy

yes, they are back instock on Amazon I got an email this morning there still 129 shipping included..


----------



## ibglowin

*Free Ship with Amazon Prime*

Yes, these are back in stock and will ship for free with a Prime membership!


----------



## cindy

when Sam's had them it would have cost me more to order from them because shipping was 50+ I think it depends where you are located? dono but 129 on Amazon is more then reasonable imho.


----------



## JohnT

Glowin / Cindy, 

Persons that make great wine like yours should have their wine loveingly placed on the finest satan pillows and housed within a centuries old stand made of mohagany, ebony, and teek.

.. but i am sure that this is a viable, cheaper alternative.


----------



## cindy

johnt said:


> glowin / cindy,
> 
> persons that make great wine like yours should have their wine loveingly placed on the finest satan pillows and housed within a centuries old stand made of mohagany, ebony, and teek.
> 
> .. But i am sure that this is a viable, cheaper alternative.



what???...


----------



## ibglowin

Mine all came from Sams online. I paid anywhere from $89-99 IIRC plus shipping which was ~$30 since these come out of CA and I am pretty close to the source. Pretty much a wash in price compared to Amazon but if your not a Sams member this is a great alternative especially if your Prime. These are a fantastic value for the money. Lots of storage for a great price. Plus they look good IMHO. It says holds 168 bottles but it will easily hold 30 bottles a shelf (safely and securely) bringing the total up to ~200 bottles.



cindy said:


> when Sam's had them it would have cost me more to order from them because shipping was 50+ I think it depends where you are located? dono but 129 on Amazon is more then reasonable imho.


----------



## Boatboy24

It should be noted that Super Saver shipping is also free on these. I may just be lucky, but most of the things I've purchased with Super Saver shipping have arrived in less than a week.


----------



## BobF

+1 on Super Saver ... I've never been disappointed with delivery time.


----------



## ibglowin

Its still there but OOS. Just search for Commercial Wine Rack



Rocky said:


> I was looking at Sam's website just now and these racks are no longer listed there. I was curious because I have four that I bought from Sam's and the price was _$88 each plus shipping_. I ordered two at a time and the total for two with shipping was about $215. So, when someone says "free shipping" they really mean "shipping included." There is no _free lunch_.


----------



## ibglowin

That price is crazy cheap as well. $80!!


----------



## Rocky

Thanks, Mike. Those are the ones that I have purchased and, for me, delivery was about $25 each. I think, but one needs to check this out with their local Sam's Club, you can order the racks on line and have them delivered to your local Sam's Club for free and you pick them up there.


----------



## almargita

There are only seven shelves, looks to have only about a dozen loops for the bottles? Guess that the rest of the bottles are just stacked upon each other on the shelves & not a seperate space for each bottle. Looks to be the only way to get 24 bottles per shelve or am I missing something? Looking at the picture & trying to figure how they get 168 bottles on the rack........

Al


----------



## cindy

almargita said:


> There are only seven shelves, looks to have only about a dozen loops for the bottles? Guess that the rest of the bottles are just stacked upon each other on the shelves & not a seperate space for each bottle. Looks to be the only way to get 24 bottles per shelve or am I missing something? Looking at the picture & trying to figure how they get 168 bottles on the rack........
> 
> Al



in the box that the shelves come in it shows you how to stack the bottles
in a pyramid.. they are very sturdy!


----------



## Rocky

Al, there are nine (9) loops to stack the first row, then you put 8 on the second row and 7 on the third row, 24 in total. Seven shelves gives you 7 X 24 = 168 but believe me, it will hold more.


----------



## Runningwolf

Al. here is a picture of one of mine.


----------



## cindy

yup! just like that^^^^^ very nice Dan when can I visit?


----------



## Runningwolf

Cindy this is just one of three to hold my extra wine that won't fit in the wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> Thanks, Mike. Those are the ones that I have purchased and, for me, delivery was about $25 each. I think, but one needs to check this out with their local Sam's Club, you can order the racks on line and have them delivered to your local Sam's Club for free and you pick them up there.


 
Rocky, I did check on that each time I bought one and this is one item they do not let you have shipped to the store for free shipping.


----------



## cindy

wow! well if ya ever need help drinkin all that I'm only 5 1/2 hrs away!!
one day I hope to have a stash like that


----------



## JordanPond

Just loaded mine up this morning. Now I'll have room in the other rack for the borolo, pino noir, spertuscan, and we malice Shiraz.


----------



## almargita

Just tried to order one thru Sams online, response back that it was no longer available, not even shipped to the store...... Guess I'll get one thru Amazon......

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Just tried to order one thru Sams online, response back that it was no longer available, not even shipped to the store...... Guess I'll get one thru Amazon......
> 
> Al


 
Al that's the response you get when they are out of stock. They will get them back in but you just never know how long it'll take.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Rocky, I did check on that each time I bought one and this is one item they do not let you have shipped to the store for free shipping.



Ditto, I've tried that before too!

They have been out of stock from Sam's Club for about 3 weeks now......same with with the Seville webiste. I just ended up buying them from Amazon as well.........my 3rd one!


----------



## ibglowin

Sometimes it can take months so just be patient or buy from Amazon if your in a hurry. I still think Sam's is cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## FTC Wines

I have been wanting to build a OAK wine rack for quite a while now, but keep putting it off. [time & money]. Soooo those of you with this rack & a little wood working skill, what do you think of putting a OAK face on the metal shelves? Do you think it would look good? Could save a lot of time consuming work, I think it would look good & be very functional. Roy


----------



## tfries

The racks that we ordered from Amazon on the 20th arrived on the 26th. We are pleased in the quality of them and the ease of assembly. Once my wife and I were able to figure out the somewhat vague instructions as well as determining how far apart the shelves need to be, we were able to assemble them in 10 minutes. Having two people to assemble helps, it would be a bit awkward trying by yourself. Here are a few pictures if them in our cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf

The racks look awesome. I never saw so many of them side by side and it really looks cool.


----------



## ibglowin

I love those racks. Wait till you get them all filled up.


----------



## garymc

Wait til they get filled up? Wait til they get emptied! I just bought one from Amazon also and assembled it Friday night by myself. No problems.


----------



## FTC Wines

tfries, those 4 racks look great together, so I have to ask the ? again. How do you [anyone] think these racks would look with a "false" oak face, sides & top. I don't really have the time/money to build a 500-700 bottle oak wine rack, but I could set these up now & face them with oak at a later date, to match the rest of the oak I plan on having in the "Winery Room". Roy


----------



## Rocky

Roy, I have four the these racks and I have considered covering the sides and the back with some type of wood (e.g. plywood or paneling, but not the front. If you are going for aesthetics, I think it would be fine. If money is an issue, I would recommend poplar stained with an oak stain. Poplar takes stain real well, is easy to work and costs a lot less than oak.


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks Rocky, I thought about poplar too. But I really want oak plywood sides & real oak face. I think the metal/oak combination would look good & solve my time issues perfectly. Roy


----------



## Grasshopper

*Seville Wine Rack currently on sale*

FYI for those interested in this wine rack and those worried about the time it takes for the free shipping from Amazon: The Seville Classics 168-Bottle 7-Shelf Wine Rack is currently on sale at Amazon for $104.58 with free Super Saver shipping. I ordered one on Sunday with the free shipping and it arrived on Thursday. It probably helps that the distribution center it shipped from is less than 100 miles from me but even allowing for more time in transit, the free shipping is fairly fast.


----------



## UBB

For you that have this rack already. What is your opinion of setting it up on carpet? Will it be sturdy enough as I don't have a concrete floor except in my garage that would suffice.


----------



## BobF

Should be fine on carpet. The rack is substantial, with a wide stance. The legs are approx 13" center-center, front-back.

The two I have now are NOT on carpet, but the next two will be


----------



## GreginND

I just ordered two! Amazon prime is only $105 right now and they are in stock. Free 2 day shipping. 

THANKS!


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys will love them. For the price and quantity of wine they hold you can't beat them. Some commercial establishments even use them. I own three of them to hold the wine that won't fit in my wine cellar. Actually right now I could use an addition two. They'll be fine on carpet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Darn! I shoulda waited. Just got mine about two weeks ago. Regardless, it's a great value. Nice and sturdy; easy to set up.


----------



## derunner

Just got one. Still 104.58 and free shipping. I know my 77 bottle wood rack I just made cost me more to make so this is a good deal for bulk storage.


----------

